# Dogs and Swimming pools



## Elliemog (Dec 13, 2012)

We are moving to the Paphos area in February and our dog will be joining us. She is absolutely mad about water and I know its going to be hard to keep her out of the pool. I have done a bit of research on the internet about dogs swimming in the pool water and occasionally drinking from it, but just wondered if there were any major downsides that I should look out for. Never having had a pool before I just want to make sure that its safe for her to do so. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its probably a good idea to try to discourage it but most Cyprus cats tend to drink out of swimming pools no matter how hard you try to stop them and it dosnt seem to do them any harm so don't worry too much about it.


----------



## kmas100 (Dec 21, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Its probably a good idea to try to discourage it but most Cyprus cats tend to drink out of swimming pools no matter how hard you try to stop them and it dosnt seem to do them any harm so don't worry too much about it.


Hi EllieMog,
Basically, a well kept pool (balanced pH levels) is clean healthy water.. Not ideal to drink but certainly will not harm humans or pets. The only difference between a filthy dirty pond and a very clean swimming pool is the chemicals. Once pools start going a green colour (various reasons can cause this) then it wouldn't be a great idea for animals to play in them. However, think about how dirty rivers are and dogs love to jump in them!
I would be more concerned about animals swimming in the pool and making it dirty for humans to swim in.. I should think that would be a greater concern ( meaning you will have to use more chemicals / cost to balance the pH level again)
Frankly, If the pol is clean I wouldn't worry about it

All the best
Karolos


----------



## Elliemog (Dec 13, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Its probably a good idea to try to discourage it but most Cyprus cats tend to drink out of swimming pools no matter how hard you try to stop them and it dosnt seem to do them any harm so don't worry too much about it.


Thank you Veronica, I will try not to let her drink the water. She always has plenty of fresh water available, but would rather drink out of a muddy puddle...


----------



## Elliemog (Dec 13, 2012)

kmas100 said:


> Hi EllieMog,
> Basically, a well kept pool (balanced pH levels) is clean healthy water.. Not ideal to drink but certainly will not harm humans or pets. The only difference between a filthy dirty pond and a very clean swimming pool is the chemicals. Once pools start going a green colour (various reasons can cause this) then it wouldn't be a great idea for animals to play in them. However, think about how dirty rivers are and dogs love to jump in them!
> I would be more concerned about animals swimming in the pool and making it dirty for humans to swim in.. I should think that would be a greater concern ( meaning you will have to use more chemicals / cost to balance the pH level again)
> Frankly, If the pol is clean I wouldn't worry about it
> ...


Thanks Karolos, as long as I know she can have the occasional dip without coming to too much harm, then I'm happy


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

We are moving over next oct/nov 2013. Our schnauzer is now 8 years old and has drunk more out of our fish pond in the uk than from his own bowl......he loves nothing better than drinking from the pond or a dirty puddle. Having said that, we have our own outdoor pool in the uk and he has never drunk from it...whether the smell of the chemicals puts him off I'm not sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

nemo1843 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are moving over next oct/nov 2013. Our schnauzer is now 8 years old and has drunk more out of our fish pond in the uk than from his own bowl......he loves nothing better than drinking from the pond or a dirty puddle. Having said that, we have our own outdoor pool in the uk and he has never drunk from it...whether the smell of the chemicals puts him off I'm not sure.


Dogs are very clever, I am sure the sensitive nose dont like the smell. 

Happy New 2013

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Some pools only have a vertical ladder so it would be difficult for a dog to get out of this type of pool, so it's worth checking.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Elliemog said:


> We are moving to the Paphos area in February and our dog will be joining us. She is absolutely mad about water and I know its going to be hard to keep her out of the pool. I have done a bit of research on the internet about dogs swimming in the pool water and occasionally drinking from it, but just wondered if there were any major downsides that I should look out for. Never having had a pool before I just want to make sure that its safe for her to do so. Thanks


I'd be more worried about your pooch getting in and not being able to climb out, especially if you weren't aware.


----------



## grietje (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't have a pool myself but my dog always drank from other peoples pools. He's medium sized, but I think even smaller dogs will be ok drinking the water. In summer you see the swallows and other birds drinking from pools as well. I would worry about that. Just make sure the dog can get out of the water in case she jumps or falls in.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi
Just thought I would share this with you but I had a client who had a dog and she moved in to a villa with a pool and only steps in to it, to cut a long story short while they where at work there dog fell in and could not get out and sadly drowned all I can advise is get a Villa with a graduated pool this is one with sloping steps in to the water at the shallow end so the dog can get out.

Cherie x


----------

